# Another botched Windows patch: MS13-057/KB 2803821/KB 2834904



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> It looks like this week's Black Tuesday patches include at least one real stinker: MS 13-057/KB 2803821 has been blamed for problems with recent editions of several products. Until Microsoft pulls the patch -- or acknowledges the problem -- I advise against installing it.
> 
> MS 13-057/KB 2803821 is billed as a * "security update* for Windows Media Format Runtime 9 and 9.5 (wmvdmod.dll), and for Windows Media Player 11 and 12." Microsoft rates the patch as "critical" with an exploitability ranking of 2. It's directed at the vulnerability reported in CVE-2013-3127.


Another botched Windows patch: MS13-057/KB 2803821/KB 2834904 | Microsoft windows - InfoWorld


----------

